# سياره للبنات فقط



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*



ههههههههههه

حلوه منها سياره ومنها حذاء

ههههههههههه

شكرا جداا​


----------



## روماني زكريا (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*

هههههههههههههههههه طيب المفروض تجيب واحده تانيه امال تمشي بواحده والتانيه لا ​


----------



## George Jozef (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*

ههههههههههه سيارة مضحكة
يا ترى سرعتها كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعطيك العافية netta


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*

*دى ملالاكى 2010 ههههههههه
شكرا نيتا
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*

جمييييييييلة عاوزة من ده انا 
ودى بالمقاس بقى ؟
ههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (14 مايو 2010)

حلو خالص

مرسي ليكى


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه جميلة بس مقاس كام​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

*تيب دى لما اجى اشتريها اسأل على سعرها ولا مقاسها
هههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوى 
ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## *koki* (15 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 مايو 2010)

جميلة أوى
ودى معدن ولا جلد طبيعى​


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> جميلة أوى
> 
> 
> ودى معدن ولا جلد طبيعى​


 
اشكرك ماجو
لزيارتك الرقيقه
تتعمل لك زي 
ما انت عوزه ياقمر
بس انتي امري


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*



النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> حلوه منها سياره ومنها حذاء​
> ههههههههههه​
> 
> شكرا جداا​


 
اهو الواحد بيحاول 
يوفر اليومين دول
هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*



روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه طيب المفروض تجيب واحده تانيه امال تمشي بواحده والتانيه لا ​


 

ههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك روماني


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*



George Jozef قال:


> ههههههههههه سيارة مضحكة
> يا ترى سرعتها كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعطيك العافية netta


 

اشكرك جورج
لمروك الكريم 
سرعتها 1 كيلو 
بالساعة 
علي اد مشيت البنات
هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*



hero mena gerges قال:


> *دى ملالاكى 2010 ههههههههه*
> 
> *شكرا نيتا*​


 

لأ  2011 
خصوصي بتات
اشكرك مينا 
للمشاركه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى يا نيتا

شيلوا الجزمة وحطه كوتشى تبقى ولادى

ههههههههههههههههههه

*عايزين الشنطة بتاعتها عشان تكمل الشياكة*
​


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: سياره للبننات فقط*



coptic marmar قال:


> جمييييييييلة عاوزة من ده انا
> 
> ودى بالمقاس بقى ؟
> ههههههه
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههه
اطلبي ياقمر 
واحنا تحت امرك
اشرك مرموره


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> حلو خالص
> 
> مرسي ليكى


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه جميلة بس مقاس كام​*


 

ههههههههههههه
اي مقاس ياباشا
بس انت اطلب 
ويجيلك ديلفاري


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تيب دى لما اجى اشتريها اسأل على سعرها ولا مقاسها​*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جامدة اوى *
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*​


 
هههههههههههههههههه
لأ تسألي عن اللون الاول
عشان يمشي مع النظاره


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يانيتا
تسلم ايدك
بس دى لما اجى اشتريها بيدينى فردة يمين ولا شمال 
ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحه تبقي حلوه في الكوتشي
علي الاقل ها يبق لها اربع عجلات 
بدل 3 
والشنطه اهي ياقمر 
اختاري اللي يعجبك







​ 






​








​








​







​








​








​








​








​








​





​






​








​






​


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يانيتا
> تسلم ايدك
> بس دى لما اجى اشتريها بيدينى فردة يمين ولا شمال
> ههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههههه
كله موجود


----------



## Mason (18 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
تحفة محصلتش هههههههههههه
ميرسى نيتا


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> تحفة محصلتش هههههههههههه
> ميرسى نيتا





اشكرك ميسو
لمرورك الجميل
انا نفسي يكون
عندي واحده زيها
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

​








​


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

دول تحفة بس العربية تبقى نفس اللون

شكرا يا نيتا للصور الحلوة
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مايو 2010)

*لما تعطل بأة بتتصلح عند جزمجي ولا ميكانيكي  :99:*


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *لما تعطل بأة بتتصلح عند جزمجي ولا ميكانيكي :99:*


 


لا جزمجي ولا ميكانيكي 
اديها لاي واحده ست تصلحهالك
هههههههه


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مايو 2010)

*ها هاها هاها ها
طيب لو كانوا بدن يعملوا سيارة للرجال فقط كيف حى تكون؟؟؟؟  :d
*


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> *ها هاها هاها ها
> طيب لو كانوا بدن يعملوا سيارة للرجال فقط كيف حى تكون؟؟؟؟  :d
> *





ممكن يعملوها 
كوتشي ( sport shoes )
هههههههههههه


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ممكن يعملوها
> كوتشي ( sport shoes )
> هههههههههههه


ها ها ها 
معقول كتير !  :d


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 مايو 2010)

هههههههههه
حلوة خااالص​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوة خااالص​


 

اشكرك لمشاركتك الرقيقة
مانا
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
قو ي يا نيتا
ههههههههههههههههية *


----------

